# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Makaronat me peshk

## Fiori

_SKENDERBEU2_
-------------

*Makarona me peshk Ton* 

Perberesit per 2 persona (ciftet :shkelje syri:  ): 130 gr makarona; 60 gr peshk ton jo te konservuar; 1 tufe majdanoz, 1 thelb hurdher; 1 luge vaj ulliri, kripe, piper.

Pergatitja: 10 min
Zierja: 10 min
Kalori: 300 per person

Pergatitja: lajeni dhe thajeni mire majdanozin dhe hiqini gjethet duke i grire shume imet. Qeroni hudhren dhe prejeni holle. Perzijeni vajin me majdanozin, hidhini pak kripe dhe vereni ne nje tigan.
Realizimi: Ziejini makaronat ne uje te bollshem te kripur. Nderkohe ne zjarr te mesem ngroheni tiganin dhe shtojeni pershkun ku te vaji te kete filluar te zieje. Lereni per 5 minuta duke i trazuar here pas here, derisa te behen gati. Provojeni makaronat dhe kullojini. Hidhini permbajtjen e tiganit duke i shtuar pak spec djeges  :buzeqeshje:  dhe Voila, sherbejeni menjehere.

P.S Ahhh lum ajo grua qe do me kete prane. Ahh kurbet c'na bere  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te Mirat dhe Ju befte Mire.




_Enip _ 
--------

Nje recete tjeter per makaronat:

*Spageti me patellxhane* (ala Eni)  ) cte bej i kam receta origjinale.

Atehere, 
250 gr makarona spageti
1 cope patellxhani mesatar (une e zgjdh me sy, me gramature spara e di)
2 speca, (une preferoj perkete salce te jene jeshile)
100 gr, kaçkavall te grire
200 gr domate te fresketa dhe te mishta.
1 qepe mesatare
3 thelbinj udhra
pak kripe, piper te kuq & te zi, rigon.
2 luge gjelle vaj ulliri.


Spagetit i ziejme dhe nderkohe pergatisim salcen.
Grijme qepen holle dhe ne fillim nxehim vajin e ullirit, hedhim ne te fillimisht hudhrat, te cilat i kemi shtypur me pare me thike,pasi keshtu nuk mbajne arome te keqe, shtojme qepet e grira dhe i leme sa te zverdhen pastaj mases i hedhim specat e prere copa - copa te vogla dhe i kaurdisim per pak minuta sa specat te zene te vyshken pak, i shtojme po ashtu patellxhanin e qerruar me pare ne rripa rripa dhe te copetuar vogel dhe i perziejme. Mases i shtojme domatet e prera ne copa te rrubullaketa dhe e regullojme me piper, rigon dhe pak majdanoz te fresket.I hedhim pak fare uje dhe e leme te trashet.

Hedhim makaronat ne pjate dhe salcen siper, me pas e sperkatim pjaten me kaçkavallin e grire dhe besoj se cdo gje eshte gati per t'u shijuar.


me respekt, Enip.

----------


## tiziana

Ne nje tigan hedhim 3-4 luge vaj ulliri, shtojme pak spec djeges dhe 1-2 thelpinj hudhra pak te shtypura (sa per shije dhe ne fund fare hiqen).Skuqen pak deri sa te zverdhet hudhra dhe shtohen domatet e qeruara dhe te prera ne copa te vogla, kripa dhe majdanozi i grire holle.Lihet te marri nje vale ne zjarr jo shume te forte dhe shtohen peshku ton(edhe me te konservuar behet shume i mire) dhe lihet te zihet avash deri sa salca te terhiqet mire(d.m.th yndyra del siper).
Gjate kesaj kohe kemi zier makaronat (zakonisht llogariten 90-100 gr. per person) "al dente" dhe i perziejme me salcen e pergatitur direkt ne tigan dhe i perziejme mire.

----------


## Ingenuous

Pershendetje,

Une jam (isha) ai me nick Skenderbeu2, dmth ai i recetes te pare.

Vetem me ate qe po lexoj mbi receten tende me solle oreksin  :buzeqeshje: 

Sikur te ishe me studime ne Itali, do merja makinen e do vija te benim nje gatim te tille.

Lum ai qe te ka prane, se mua me bere te lepij gishtat virtualisht.

Ciao

----------


## Vinjol

sdi se cfare te them vdes per keto makarona me ton

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Bravo Bravo...

Goja leng me iku...lol

CYA goca dhe cuna

----------


## Fiori

Di ndonjeri si quhet ne anglisht peshku Ton?

----------


## BOKE

> Di ndonjeri si quhet ne anglisht peshku Ton?


Quhet Tuna Fish

----------


## broken_smile

tuna fish, in olive oil eshte ai i konservuar, ndersa 'in brine' eshte al naturale. Fiori provoji makaronat me peshk ton dhe panna (krem qumeshti) dalin shume te mira. dhe akoma me te shijshme behen me peshk salmon ne vend te peshkut ton.

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit te dyve!

Nuk me shkonte mendja fare ton per tuna megjithse kur e lexoja si recete nuk e di pse me vinte ne mendje shija e tunes  :buzeqeshje: 

smile, makarona me tuna kam provuar po jo me krem qumeshti. Vetem nq se kremi i qumshtit ose panna eshte si tip 'alfredo souce' qe quhet ketu.

Per sot ne darke kam marre 'crab cakes' - qofte me mish gafore deti. Nuk eshte ide e keqe ti bej me makarona e keshtu me krem _(fillimisht i kisha menduar ti haja me sallate)._ Kam idene duhet te behen shpejt.

----------


## broken_smile

kjo 'alfredo souce' nuk e di si eshte, ajo qe perdor une eshte panna e thjeshte per gatim ( si kjo ne foto ), eshte pak me e trashe se panna qe perdoret e rrahur per embelsira te tipit tiramisu e torta. 

duken te mira qoftet me mish gaforre, pse si ben vetem me krem dhe shtoji dhe ca bizele te ziera, kam pershtypjen se dalin te mira. une per vete nga gaforrja kam provuar te ha vetem surimi me mish gafore ne risotto ( jane keto ne foton e dyte ) dhe sme kane pelqyer shume...

cme kujtove qoftet me patate tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> smile, makarona me tuna kam provuar po jo me krem qumeshti. Vetem nq se kremi i qumshtit ose panna eshte si tip 'alfredo souce' qe quhet ketu.


yep, creamy tuna pasta. 
mos perdor alfredo, por beje from scratch salcen me pak heavy cream.
shtoji dhe ca kokrra bizelesh, e sundried tomatoes, dhe del shume e mire.

----------


## murik

Ne nje tas hidhni tuna fish,ullinj te zinj pa berthame (stafidhe) pak kripe,vaj ulliri,limon,hudhra te grira dhe pak nenexhik te grire.Pasi te jene gati makaronat spagheti perzijini mire.Pervec makaronave te gjithe ingredientet e tjera jane krudo.Shoqeoheni me vere te bardhe ose roze.E kam provuar disa here edhe me miq jo shqiptare dhe e kane mbushur pjaten dy ose tre here.Perzjerjen e ingredienteve duhet ta beni rreth 20-30 minuta para se te jene gati makaronat al dente ne menyre qe te kombinohen shijet dhe aromat e vajit,limonit,hudhres dhe nenexhikut.Provojeni dhe do te me kujtoni.Malzeit.

----------


## drague

> yep, creamy tuna pasta. 
> mos perdor alfredo, por beje from scratch salcen me pak heavy cream.
> shtoji dhe ca kokrra bizelesh, e sundried tomatoes, dhe del shume e mire.


nuk do ishte keq ,sikur te shtoje dhe ndonje fjale shqip. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

Ça recete makaronash eshte ajo qe hidhet majdanozi ne salce ??? !!! ??? Majdanozi hidhet i fresket ne pjate. Ka efekt zbukurimi, por i humbet edhe shija. Nqs e lexon ndonje pasta-chef i ra kapuçi ne fund te kembeve.

Domatet duhet te jene nga ato te voglat, domate-qershi. Ndahen pergjysem, jo ne katersh. Nqs perdorni domate normale nuk ka te njejten shije.

Une personalisht do t'ju keshilloja te blinit nje kuti 4/5 kilshe ose edhe 2 kilshe me domate pelati. Eshte gjysem e gatshme. Hidheni ne nje tenxhere te madhe, shtoni nje kokerr qepe te ndare katersh, tre/kater karrota dhe nje/dy bishta sedano. Gjithashtu kripe dhe pak sheqer. Kur te jene zier, hiqeni nga zjarri dhe lereni te ftohet ca. Pastaj merrni mishelatorin/frulatorin dhe futeni thelle ne salc. Punoni me shpejtesine e ulet ose te mesme. Pasi te jete bere si krem i trashe hidheni ne kavanoza qelqi. Mbyllini kavanozat dhe vendoseni ne nje tenxhere me uje te valuar. Do te keni salce te bere ne shtepi per rreth nje muaj ...

----------


## broken_smile

> Ça recete makaronash eshte ajo qe hidhet majdanozi ne salce ??? !!! ??? Majdanozi hidhet i fresket ne pjate. Ka efekt zbukurimi, por i humbet edhe shija. Nqs e lexon ndonje pasta-chef i ra kapuçi ne fund te kembeve.
> 
> Domatet duhet te jene nga ato te voglat, domate-qershi. Ndahen pergjysem, jo ne katersh. Nqs perdorni domate normale nuk ka te njejten shije.
> 
> Une personalisht do t'ju keshilloja te blinit nje kuti 4/5 kilshe ose edhe 2 kilshe me domate pelati. Eshte gjysem e gatshme. Hidheni ne nje tenxhere te madhe, shtoni nje kokerr qepe te ndare katersh, tre/kater karrota dhe nje/dy bishta sedano. Gjithashtu kripe dhe pak sheqer. Kur te jene zier, hiqeni nga zjarri dhe lereni te ftohet ca. Pastaj merrni mishelatorin/frulatorin dhe futeni thelle ne salc. Punoni me shpejtesine e ulet ose te mesme. Pasi te jete bere si krem i trashe hidheni ne kavanoza qelqi. Mbyllini kavanozat dhe vendoseni ne nje tenxhere me uje te valuar. Do te keni salce te bere ne shtepi per rreth nje muaj ...


me mire te besh nje salce te shpejte qe behet per 10 min me domate te fresketa (pa qepe vetem me hudher sa ti jape shije vajit e pastaj hiqet) sesa gjithe kjo procedure e gjate e ne fund nese nuk behet me kujdes mbyllja e sterilizimi i kavanozit rrezikon dhe te intoksikohesh nga botulizmi  :buzeqeshje:  pervec kesaj eshte edhe me e shijshme...

----------


## BlueBaron

> me mire te besh nje salce te shpejte qe behet per 10 min me domate te fresketa (pa qepe vetem me hudher sa ti jape shije vajit e pastaj hiqet) sesa gjithe kjo procedure e gjate e ne fund nese nuk behet me kujdes mbyllja e sterilizimi i kavanozit rrezikon dhe te intoksikohesh nga botulizmi  pervec kesaj eshte edhe me e shijshme...




She she kjo sa kot  :perqeshje:  do helmohesh thote. Po kur e kam bere une kur isha 21 vjeç e s'kisha pike eksperience, vetem me te pare e s'u helmua njeri, nuk e ben dot nje amvise.

Pastaj qepa eshte nje nga perberesit e salces mi goc. Hudhra hidhet per te lene shijen e saj tek vaji dhe fluturon ne kosh pas 90 sekondash. Ça salce makaronash po ben ti ??? Made in Albania ??? Po nuk eshte salca origjinale ajo. Te lutem, mos ja fut kot tani ... 

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## broken_smile

> She she kjo sa kot  do helmohesh thote. Po kur e kam bere une kur isha 21 vjeç e s'kisha pike eksperience, vetem me te pare e s'u helmua njeri, nuk e ben dot nje amvise.
> 
> Pastaj qepa eshte nje nga perberesit e salces mi goc. Hudhra hidhet per te lene shijen e saj tek vaji dhe fluturon ne kosh pas 90 sekondash. Ça salce makaronash po ben ti ??? Made in Albania ??? Po nuk eshte salca origjinale ajo. Te lutem, mos ja fut kot tani ...


ne fakt ke te drejte, kjo lloj salce qe thashe une shkon me shume kur perdoret peshku ne perberesit e salces... me qepe eshte ajo origjinale por nuk kuzhina nuk eshte dicka fikse dihet, ja qe gjerat nuk prehen me thike kur behet fjale per receta  :ngerdheshje:  

90 sekonda jane shume, 30 sekonda max ne vaj te nxehte se pastaj merr era djegesine...

----------


## BlueBaron

> 90 sekonda jane shume, 30 sekonda max ne vaj te nxehte se pastaj merr era djegesine...


Pse mi te ka ik zari ty, te presesh sa te nxehet vaji. Hidhe aty se nxehet bashke me vajin. Pastaj, s'i mat njeri sekondat besoj, me sy gjithçka. Une me sy thash 90 sek, por nqs nuk ben "poça" mjaftueshem duhet t'a lesh akoma. Sidomos kur ke 4 pjata te ndryshme per te pergatitur ...  :ngerdheshje: 


Mos u ofendo, se nuk kisha per qellim te dal me i afte se Ty ne guzhine. Thjesht per disa muaj ka qene profesioni im ...

----------


## land

per makaronat me peshk ton.
shtoni disa kokra ulliri, gjysem qepe te grire holle, pak vere bardhe te shuaj salcen, mos harroni origano.... vaji duhet te jete ulliri, aq me mire extravergine.

----------


## broken_smile

> Pse mi te ka ik zari ty, te presesh sa te nxehet vaji. Hidhe aty se nxehet bashke me vajin. Pastaj, s'i mat njeri sekondat besoj, me sy gjithçka. Une me sy thash 90 sek, por nqs nuk ben "poça" mjaftueshem duhet t'a lesh akoma. Sidomos kur ke 4 pjata te ndryshme per te pergatitur ... 
> 
> 
> Mos u ofendo, se nuk kisha per qellim te dal me i afte se Ty ne guzhine. Thjesht per disa muaj ka qene profesioni im ...


une e shtyp pak hudhren ne tigan  :buzeqeshje:  nuk ofendohem jo, kush gatuan me mire nga ne te dy nuk dihet derisa nuk i kemi provuar ndonjehere gatimet njeri tjetrit (shaka)  :Lulja3:

----------

